# Solved: Uniblue



## jtisch (Jul 31, 2007)

This company tricked me into downloading it's sampler product f Uniblue that supposedly checks and cleans the registry. Now I cannot get it off my computer no matter what I try, including uninstall through Control Panel. The damn thing starts when I start my computer. I've searched and found the parts of it, transferred them to my recycle bin and dumped the bin. It's still on my computer.
Can anyone help me? I am really ticked! You can e-mail me at [email protected] if you'd like.
jtisch


----------



## randy_california (Jul 16, 2007)

Uniblue Registry Booster should have removed very easily thru control panel add or remove.

If you delete the Uniblue folder at C:\Program Files\Uniblue, it should be gone.

You can go to regedit and delete the registry key
Click start/ run/ type> regedit
Find HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Uniblue
Right click the Uniblue reg folder and delete.

To just stop it from loading at startup, Click start/ run/ type> msconfig
Under the Startup tab, uncheck Uniblue or Registry Booster.


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

*Welcome to TSG jtisch* 

Deleting is not a proper way of uninstalling a program and can cause many future problems. If you want to delete an application, then do it properly:-

Uninstalling Programs Manually
How to Manually Remove Programs from the Add or Remove Programs Tool
Uninstall - How do I uninstall a program and ensure it is completely removed?

For your current and future problems, I suggest you use any of the following uninstallers. Some of them are free whereas others are paid. Anyways, they all do the work very well:-

Revo Uninstaller
Your Uninstaller! 2006
Ashampoo Uninstaller 2 Platinum
Smarty Uninstaller 2007 Pro
Uninstall Manager
Absolute Uninstaller
CCleaner


----------



## jtisch (Jul 31, 2007)

Randy:
You are a genius, thanks so much. I knew the damn thing was in the registry but I didn't know where to find it.
john


----------



## Goku (May 17, 2007)

Please mark the thread *Solved* using it from the *Thread Tools* link on the top of this page.


----------

